
Blind Taste Test Shows XP Users Love Vista - naish
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Blind_Taste_Test_Shows_XP_Users_Love_Vista
======
quoderat
All I have to say is, no up button in the file manager == unusable.

Not that that is the only problem, it's just that is the final one that drove
me over the edge to Linux full-time.

